# Who was your favorite superhero?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I was a Ninja Turtles fan as a kid
then Superman and Batman
I was never a Spiderman fan
now I'm a fan of Dragon Ball Z and Street Fighter


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

foul language etc


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Spiderman was the only one I liked. The other ones had so many super powers there was no challenge to it. 

Also Bugs Bunny for the same reason though I'm prolly the only one who thinks he's a super hero.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

George Bush


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've always liked Spiderman and Batman


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Wolverine, The Hulk, Batman and Superman.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I liked X-Men. I used to collect X-Men cards and comics. I knew their stories, and I would watch the cartoons. 

I would also watch classic Batman shows when I was younger, so I would say Batman. Batman is by far the most popular, has the best movies and the best video games.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

was never really a fan of superheroes. Though I always thought Goku was a badass.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Sadaiyappan said:


> I liked X-Men. I used to collect X-Men cards and comics. I knew their stories, and I would watch the cartoons.
> 
> I would also watch classic Batman shows when I was younger, so I would say Batman. Batman is by far the most popular, has the best movies and the best video games.


you're right about that, Batman movies are the best, the only movies I like from Marvel is Blade, Spiderman, X-Men, Wolverine, are not that good


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Batman


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

As a kid, Spider-man and Spawn. Also Venom, if you'd count him as a hero.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am batman


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

jhanniffy said:


> I am batman


:no I am


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Batman. I like the more believable super hero types. Not much of a fan of Spiderman.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Samus (lol saw that from a mile away)

If you can consider her a super hero....

There was a Metroid manga if that counts....


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

doom guy batman doesnt have any superpowers but hes still cool


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> :no I am


well I once dressed up as batman for a school project!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

jhanniffy said:


> well I once dressed up as batman for a school project!


Well, I dressed up as Batman for Halloween once.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Wolverine from X-Men
Michaelangelo and Raphael from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Ambush Bug


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I've always hated superheroes.

Really.

When I was little, I'd wait for some funny cartoons to come on TV so that I may laugh myself silly, but ****ing GI JOE would show up. And it was an hour long. I hated it. Same for Superman, batman, ________man/woman/boy/girl.

I also remember actively supporting the villains. I thought Skeletor was way cooler than that dumbass He-man who had the worst disguise in the world. Seriously. Being paler doesn't make you a completely different person.

I also remember that I wanted the Joker to kick Batman's ***. Oh and Catwoman! I mean whose side would you be on if you're a red-blooded male? That rubber suit clad idiot with a cape and fake abs drawn on his costume or the black catsuit-wearing babe?

Down with superheroes!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

udontknowme said:


>


Doug, good show, Rocko's Modern Life, Alex Mack, good shows on Nickedeleon


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd say Spiderman. He does whine a lot, though. And his morals always seem to get in the way. He's had chances to get rid of villains for good, but he thinks it's _wrong_. Yet it always results in more innocent lives being lost.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Holy giant kirby batman


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Well, I dressed up as Batman for Halloween once.


Well I made my own costume


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

Spiderman and Wolverine


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Superchicken


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

jhanniffy said:


> Well I made my own costume


Fine, you have won this time... but it's not over.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Full of Empty said:


> Wolverine from X-Men
> Michaelangelo and Raphael from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


Donotello was my favorite but it changed to Leonardo when I got older


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh Mighty Isis


----------



## LessThanThree (Oct 5, 2010)

Always liked Batman and Robin. Oh, and Wonder Woman!  As a kid, I used to watch Justice League Unlimited and stuff. DC Comics stuff -- never got into Marvel, which people that are into Spiderman and whatnot can't believe.


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Dec 8, 2009)

Who was your favourite superhero?
Who *was* your favourite superhero?! - Superheroes are for life not just your childhood.

I liked Wolverine & Spider-man when I was a kid, still like Spidey now, Wolverine...not so much.

Green Lantern comics are awesome too but not the _actual_ heroes that are the Green Lanterns (They're kinda bland & are way overshadowed by the epic stories)


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

SuperSaiyan said:


> Who was your favourite superhero?
> Who *was* your favourite superhero?! - Superheroes are for life not just your childhood.
> 
> I liked Wolverine & Spider-man when I was a kid, still like Spidey now, Wolverine...not so much.
> ...


Ditto. Green Lantern stories are an excellent mesh of super-heroics and science fiction. Blackest Night was one of the most exciting comic book storylines I've ever read. It helped to redeem DC in my eyes after the rather meh-worthy Final Crisis.

Although I'm rather ambivalent about the heroic Lanterns, you have to admit that Green Lantern has produced some really memorable villains, like Sinestro, Atrocitus, Solomon Grundy, and (especially) Larfleeze.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

I was a big venom fan , actually i still kinda am , i was very dissapointed with spiderman 3


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like Spiderman.
I absolutely loved Batman the animated series!

But to me a Superhero is some whom YOU would want to be like, and for me that superhero is: Goku!

But it's not his physical strenght I want.
It is more his strength of character. His selfconfidence.
I don't think I've ever heard him say that he couldn't do something.
He always fought for what was right. And no matter what the odds he would never give up!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

captain america


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

He-Man and Captain Power were my favs as a young kid.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Samus Aran FTW!


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I loved Ninja Turtles and Batman as a kid. Spider-Man is just awesome.


----------

